# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Crvene prepone - help

## stanam

Na preponama joj je dosta crveno. Kao da kožica puca, dosta je tanka i ima malo nekih bijelih sitnih mrvica(vjerovatno ljuskica kože). Na jednoj  strani je sad i crvena crta kao da bi moglo i prokrvarit. Šta da se radi? Kad joj stavim jednokratnu povlači se. Luftamo, tu i tamo namažemo sa mrvicom kreme ili nekog ulja.

----------


## lisica

Peri pod toplom vodom, dobro obrisati i dok ne zaraste to područje mazati sa minimalno neke Nevenove kreme. To pucanje kože sam imala kod 1. kćeri-patronažna mi je rekla da je od previše kreme i sad sa najmlađim. Na tim mjestima je zaista potrebno dobro oprati i posušiti i utrljati mrvicu kreme. Sad kad je veći, niti ne trackam stalno, na savjet pedijatrice perem ga svako drugi put kad ga presvlačim, jednostavno samo zamijenim popišanu pelenu. Puno manje komplikacija sa kožom a imao je dugo i gljivice, u jednom trenu sam ga mazala sa 3 različite kreme.. :Grin:  Jednom pišeka, jednom prepone, jednom jajca i guzu..Luda mama!  :Smile:

----------

